# Colt fully automatic 22lr assault rifle?



## hargroder

While at the range this weekend a gentleman came over to my kids and I and asked if we wanted to shoot his gun. It was made by Colt and could be switched by a lever on the side to semi auto or full auto. In full auto mode it shot 30 rounds in about a second. This rifle was fun to shoot, and my kids had a great time. Does anyone know what this gun was? Is it legal to civilians?


----------



## Guest

I think if it were a C&R it would be. But they are very $$$$$$$$ !!


----------



## DJ Niner

hargroder said:


> While at the range this weekend a gentleman came over to my kids and I and asked if we wanted to shoot his gun. It was made by Colt and could be switched by a lever on the side to semi auto or full auto. In full auto mode it shot 30 rounds in about a second. This rifle was fun to shoot, and my kids had a great time. Does anyone know what this gun was? Is it legal to civilians?


Perhaps it was a legally-owned fully-automatic Colt M16 or M16A1 with a .22 rimfire adapter kit installed.

Ownership of fully-automatic weapons is allowed under Federal law, but many states restrict or prohibit it altogether. I'm going to assume your state allows it, because if it didn't, some guy probably wouldn't walking around at a public range asking strangers if they wanted to shoot his machinegun. :mrgreen:

Check with local or state law enforcement, or look in your yellow pages under "Guns" for any dealers who advertise machineguns for sale, or if they describe themselves as a "Class III dealer."


----------



## rfawcs

I'm sure DJ Niner was correct - it was a .22LR upper receiver on a Colt select-fire lower receiver. Click on "NFA Firearms" here http://www.subguns.com/classifieds/ and you'll get an idea of the kind of prices select-fire/full-auto firearms command for civilians who want one.

I don't know if it's up to date, but his link http://www.triplebreakproducts.com/FAQ/title_2_regulations.htm will let you know if you live in an NFA-firearm friendly state.


----------

